# Near new 35hp longtail mud motor



## Old as dirt (Feb 16, 2016)

Selling a near new mud motor it's a 35 hp longtail very little use message me if you are interested and want pics or details. Thanks


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

PM sent.


----------

